# Well guys I just smoked a Subaru WRX Ti



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

I was on my way from Wash. D.C. to Jersey City, right after before the tunnel toll....there he was...a go cart...in blue...with a wing...bigger then a prehistoric bird! he was actually crusing on the right lane.....I see him from the extreme left lane....I get behind the...Cart.....and pass it with fury....all of a sudden he gets motivated and goes after me! I was in sixth gear....already around 90....he actually got close...I was already around 115....(still in sixth gear)....he tries to pass...I was already in 130....I reach I 145.....somehow he backs off as if his engine blew....he followed me for a few sec...I was on 150........he slows down...never saw him again!

I have to admit...those Go Carts are fast!...but they seem to reach their max around 140's! Well I have a blue strip of tape on my rear window!

Saludos!

Saludos


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Am I supposed to be proud that you took you car up to 150 on a road in a metropolitan area? If so, congrats on getting the car up to 150 in a metropolitan area.

Next time you spank a car could you take notice of how many lives other than your own worthless one you endangered?

When I read posts like this I realize I am too lenient on kids when they appear before me with speeders. The next kid that appears before me will probably pay (probably suspend license for a few months) for your macho move!


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

What are you a Judge Tom? If so, I hope that you maintain your professional objectivity in the courtroom and do not hold minors accountable for gonoximiento's driving history...


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom said:


> Am I supposed to be proud that you took you car up to 150 on a road in a metropolitan area? If so, congrats on getting the car up to 150 in a metropolitan area.
> 
> Next time you spank a car could you take notice of how many lives other than your own worthless one you endangered?
> 
> When I read posts like this I realize I am too lenient on kids when they appear before me with speeders. The next kid that appears before me will probably pay (probably suspend license for a few months) for your macho move!


Throw the book at them!









These kids today with there rap music and baggy pants.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey Hey...Theirs Nothin Wrong With Rap Music And Baggy Pants!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

mGTO04 said:


> What are you a Judge Tom? If so, I hope that you maintain your professional objectivity in the courtroom and do not hold minors accountable for gonoximiento's driving history...


You want to be the one that lets the next Willie Horton go free?

I just hope this moron is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Tom said:


> You want to be the one that lets the next Willie Horton go free?
> 
> I just hope this moron is the exception rather than the rule.


I completely agree with you, Tom.

But let me just say to the guy who posted this....
Let me get this straight you raced a guy (who was minding his own business) just because of the car he drives.  Then you snuck up on him and punched it before he even knew what was going on. Then when he realized what you were doing, he then tried to race you, but could barley keep up? :confused You my friend did not smoke anything, you got the jump on him, I would hope you would win. If you both would have took off at the same time it might have been a different story. WRX STis are fast as hell, maybe not as fast as a GTO in the top end, but he would hand you you're ass from a dig.

Next time you go 150, I hope there is an officer of the law just waiting for your dumb ass. Then you'll come cryin back to these forums about how you have to pay for the GTO but can never drive her again. :rofl:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

They race like that in 2 Fast 2 Furious and no one gets hurt. Man have you got these guys worked up. They must floor it to 55 and back off. Now they can flame me for awhile.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

C5ORGTO said:


> They race like that in 2 Fast 2 Furious and no one gets hurt. Man have you got these guys worked up. They must floor it to 55 and back off. Now they can flame me for awhile.


If you are serious about what happens in a movie you are a bigger moron than the first moron!

What I don't understand is how these actors can get killed in one film and then show up in another. If the doctors can bring those guys back to life why cant the come up with a cure for cancer?


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Tom, I'm sure he was being sarcastic. As for throwing the book at the next speeder, I think it is your responsibility to remain fair and just.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Tom said:


> If you are serious about what happens in a movie you are a bigger moron than the first moron!
> 
> What I don't understand is how these actors can get killed in one film and then show up in another. If the doctors can bring those guys back to life why cant the come up with a cure for cancer?


Just tell the deceased ricers/actors that they will miss the next NOPI Nationals if they let a pesky thing like death dictate their actions.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Not to go psyhcologist on you all, but it is all about perception of risk. I think we can all agree that many people feel they can manage the risk of driving fast. 

In other words if you respond to the question... how risky is driving fast for most people? and then respond to...how risky is driving fast for me? Most people say that it is riskier for others than self. 

It is true that many of us can manage the risk better than some people out there. It is also true that most people driving a GOAT are probably high sensation seekers with a need to push the envelope. I am going to guess that most of us DO drive better, at faster speeds than others out there. We are practiced at it, grew up on motorcycles, snowmobiles etc...BUT there are a lot of things we cannot control like deer, kids, ice etc...I guess we each have to decide how much risk we are willing to take.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

mGTO04 said:


> Not to go psyhcologist on you all, but it is all about perception of risk. I think we can all agree that many people feel they can manage the risk of driving fast.
> 
> In other words if you respond to the question... how risky is driving fast for most people? and then respond to...how risky is driving fast for me? Most people say that it is riskier for others than self.
> 
> It is true that many of us can manage the risk better than some people out there. It is also true that most people driving a GOAT are probably high sensation seekers with a need to push the envelope. I am going to guess that most of us DO drive better, at faster speeds than others out there. We are practiced at it, grew up on motorcycles, snowmobiles etc...BUT there are a lot of things we cannot control like deer, kids, ice etc...I guess we each have to decide how much risk we are willing to take.



All of this talk of driving fast/safe is all well and good, but it doesn't change the fact that this guy raced a car that wasn't ready for a duel. But he still claims he beat the WRX STi. Aside from the fact that he went 150mph on a main highway, he is still a moron.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

mGTO04 said:


> Not to go psyhcologist on you all, but it is all about perception of risk. I think we can all agree that many people feel they can manage the risk of driving fast.
> 
> In other words if you respond to the question... how risky is driving fast for most people? and then respond to...how risky is driving fast for me? Most people say that it is riskier for others than self.
> 
> It is true that many of us can manage the risk better than some people out there. It is also true that most people driving a GOAT are probably high sensation seekers with a need to push the envelope. I am going to guess that most of us DO drive better, at faster speeds than others out there. We are practiced at it, grew up on motorcycles, snowmobiles etc...BUT there are a lot of things we cannot control like deer, kids, ice etc...I guess we each have to decide how much risk we are willing to take.


Take all the risk with your own worthless life as you want. Just don't take innocent people with you as you prepare to win your Darwin award.

What the moron did on a public highway in quest for his darwin could have taken a lot of people with him.

Like this
http://www.sptimes.com/2003/04/24/TampaBay/Teen_dies__3_hurt_rac.shtml


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

qonoximiento said:


> I was on my way from Wash. D.C. to Jersey City, etc. etc.


You didn't smoke the Subie, quasimoto. You did what is known as a ricer fly-by.
It's not a race by any definition of the word.
It's an exhibition.
You are a ricer.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> You didn't smoke the Subie. You did what is known as a ricer fly-by.
> It's not a race by any definition of the word.
> It's an exibition.
> You are a ricer.


Exactly. :lol: :rofl: :seeya: :agree :cool


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

djdub, you are crazy if you think a WRX ti can take a goat. Look at the 0-60 times and the 1/4 mile times. They won't even get us out the hole.

I hope for your sake the eagles win, or I'd change your avatar.


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

Tom said:


> Am I supposed to be proud that you took you car up to 150 on a road in a metropolitan area? If so, congrats on getting the car up to 150 in a metropolitan area.
> 
> Next time you spank a car could you take notice of how many lives other than your own worthless one you endangered?
> 
> When I read posts like this I realize I am too lenient on kids when they appear before me with speeders. The next kid that appears before me will probably pay (probably suspend license for a few months) for your macho move!



Well, looks like I caused quite a scandal! Tom, it seems that you too fast in passing judgement....obviously one based on assumptions and not on enough information....I really hope you are not a Judge...as to what I just experienced with your passing of poor and bad judgement....you may have lots of innocent in jail! I feel extremelly sorry for your lack of responsibility here in this forum....it is more then a fact you cannot control your uncontrollable lack of personality against others...

I suggest you keep your troubled job and your concious somewhere else other then this forum...you just made a rear end of yourself!.....I am not going to insult you directly as you did...but I will point out what you are based on your writtings!

I would like to point out...how a ton of hipocrite of a person you are...being that are a muscle car fanatic as I am.....and by your atrocity of judgement...you seem to place yourself somewhere near God...and have never...ever speed in your life...I dare you assert the opposite!

Even if I did not endangered the lives of other, which I did not....I am totally responsible for my actions....Now I do now if you are an American or from some third world or foreign country....but here in America...we do have laws...if you get caught breaking such laws...you first must be proven guilty in a court of law...not in a forum...ajum...!....And the established legislation of America...with summit the required penalty for such individual....not a hot head lack of thinking person like you!

And I swear, God is my witness, that if I am found guilty of such crime...may I pay with the proper judgement passed against me.....If I ever hurt another person....I also hope I pay the appropiate judgement!...I just hope is not a judge if your personality that makes his desicions based on the errors of other human being!

I would like for you to consider the following questions!:

How in the world did you concluded I am a KID?
How can you pass judgement on all kids for my actions? Are you a communist?
How did you know my life is worthless? Are you a murderor?
How do you know it was a 'MACHO move? Do you not own muscle cars? Or is it that you are a hipocrite?
How do you I endangered all these assumed lives at 2:00 a.m. in the morning?
How do you know I wanted you to be proud? Did I asked you to?

Saludos!


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

mGTO04 said:


> Not to go psyhcologist on you all, but it is all about perception of risk. I think we can all agree that many people feel they can manage the risk of driving fast.
> 
> In other words if you respond to the question... how risky is driving fast for most people? and then respond to...how risky is driving fast for me? Most people say that it is riskier for others than self.
> 
> It is true that many of us can manage the risk better than some people out there. It is also true that most people driving a GOAT are probably high sensation seekers with a need to push the envelope. I am going to guess that most of us DO drive better, at faster speeds than others out there. We are practiced at it, grew up on motorcycles, snowmobiles etc...BUT there are a lot of things we cannot control like deer, kids, ice etc...I guess we each have to decide how much risk we are willing to take.


MGTO,

Looks like you are a person that stand with the truth and not a Hipocrite! You are right...it is a matter of perception....and further more...culture! When I was stationed in Germany.....The Autovon....has statistically less death then here in the USA....Speeding at 150MPH is an normal issue in that part of the country....Here are some of these folks...that obviously have their opinions...yet do not consider other facts....only piss poor opinions!

Saludos!


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

djdub said:


> I completely agree with you, Tom.
> 
> But let me just say to the guy who posted this....
> Let me get this straight you raced a guy (who was minding his own business) just because of the car he drives.  Then you snuck up on him and punched it before he even knew what was going on. Then when he realized what you were doing, he then tried to race you, but could barley keep up? :confused You my friend did not smoke anything, you got the jump on him, I would hope you would win. If you both would have took off at the same time it might have been a different story. WRX STis are fast as hell, maybe not as fast as a GTO in the top end, but he would hand you you're ass from a dig.
> ...


Well Mr Philly fan....I salute for supporting a person with pist poor Judgement...ajum,...They say that when you follow a corrupt person you become one too...They say that if you stick a rotten Potato with good fresh potato...that good one becomes rotten too! I ask you to re-consider your statements...they are outright irresponsible...and outright makes you a tail of a rat

Yet I did not become invisible...when I got behind this go cart...he was very aware of me....he simply cannot match my torque....He simply could not even get close enough to even intent to pass me!....His Go Cart...simply is not a match for our GTO's period....But let me establish a few facts....no opinions!

This dude try very had to pass me....he tried extremelly had even get close...he increased his speed from about 85MPH, in a 55MPH zone, to upto 140MPH.....and was unable to fulfill what all this magazines say...He was a Giant killer...that day...he was humilliated...In think (my Opinion), he may have traded in his Go Cart for a GTO....LOL!

I may not have started even or parallel with him in a starting point....What I really did was that I got behind him taunted him....One exact car length behind him....then pass him furiously...from behind!....all this on sixth gear...I never even down shifted to fifth...I did not have to!

Saludos!


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

code5coupe said:


> You didn't smoke the Subie, quasimoto. You did what is known as a ricer fly-by.
> It's not a race by any definition of the word.
> It's an exhibition.
> You are a ricer.


Well, code what ever...you call yourself....I did not fly-by...I got behind the Go Cart....and taunted him.....He was simply smoked to the bone..!....Call it exhibition...it may have not been a traditional with guidelines race....but...there was a definite acknowledgement between us....and he responded....He simply had to enjoy my GTO rear end and go home snobing! I smoked him out right!...If I would have done the same with a VIPER....The viper would have smoke me...period!

Saludos


----------



## Boneheadkiller (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are my responses to your questions directed to Tom.

1. How in the world did you concluded I am a KID?

Your actions show that you are not only a kid, but a very dumb one at that.

2. How can you pass judgement on all kids for my actions? Are you a communist?

All kids doing something as stupid as you did deserves to lose their license. If someone hit and kill my family doing something that stupid, I will displace their brain with a .44 magnum round before the judicial system gets to him.

3. How did you know my life is worthless? Are you a murderor?

Learn to spell. I know here in America the education system is lame, but from your actions and response, you got the worst end of it. If you cannot recognize killing someone with irresponsibility and gross neglect is not something you can "repay", then you are most likely worthless.

4. How do you know it was a 'MACHO move? Do you not own muscle cars? Or is it that you are a hipocrite?

I have owned muscle cars and bikes that can do 0 to 60 in less than 2 seconds and dragged them ON THE DRAGSTRIP. You can be macho and NOT BRAINLESS. At least don't brag about being an idiot.

5. How do you I endangered all these assumed lives at 2:00 a.m. in the morning?

At least there was the other guy and don't even try to tell me you didn't drive by ANY cars in both lanes of traffic for the distance travelled accelerating to 150. Not all are as stupid as you.

6. How do you know I wanted you to be proud? Did I asked you to?

Even your own mother couldn't be proud of what you did. If you question that, show this thread to her and ask her what she thinks.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Lighten Up You Guys...


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

*39 and holding!*

There is a stretch of 4 lane hi-way aroung here that I occasionally like to go out to and spread my bird's wings. 150 is fun and exhillarating. I've always wanted to try out any of the ricers on the road, but they always run from me. I realize that Subaru go cart is a brd of a different color. Still I'd love to smoke me one!  I'm a 39 y/o kid.


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

I have this picture in my mind of an older woman...maybe yours or my Grandmmother who is driving in the right lane at 50 mph...she decides to pull over into the left hand lane. But as she pulls over into the left hand lane...here he comes from 100 ft behind her at 150 mph!!!


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

Boneheadkiller said:


> Here are my responses to your questions directed to Tom.
> 
> 1. How in the world did you concluded I am a KID?
> 
> ...


Well, Bonehead...looks like you are calling yourself bonehead....ajum....Now that is the most intelligent name a person can use or....call himself bonehead...lol!

Mr. Bonehead....I see this is your first post here...ajum...I guess you simply got ticked off for what I wrote to the judge with piss poor judgement!....I wonder why...ajum....Are you that stupid? or you are simply joking? I will give you the benefit of the doubt...ajum...

Now you are a mad man with a magnum .44...killing people and taking the law on your own hand....now that is a bonehead first class action...buddy!

Yet you insist that all kids are the same..as if all adults never speed or race.....hmmmmmm....Now that is the most intelligent part of your Golden awards comments...ajum....Let see....hmmmm...so now you are telling us that you have a magnum .44.......So, are you the only one with a weapon?.....ajum....wowwww I am impressed with you level of intellligence....NOT!

So Bone head....you are such an angel and follow the law to the T that you never speed? So, are you telling us here that you are an hipocrite....and only race in speedways? Should I believe such person that calls himself Bonehead? I think not!

Bone head, have you ever been on I95 at 2:00 am? There are periods of miles without a soul!....If you cannot believe I was responsible enough to totally discredit Tom...Mr Philly and your stupid comments? Believe it! I am responsible enough to take a risk in certain situations.....I measured the risk...assessed the environment and made a desicion....like or not...it was my desicion...and I stand by it...period!

The most intriguing part of your statement...is that you even pass judgement on me...about and using the words...'MACHO and BRAINLESS'...yet you just placed your foot in your mouth and looked like the biggest idiot....You actually drag race Bikes?????......I rest my case. You see I though I was debating with at least a person with some diminute level of intelligence...but for I see...I totally come to the conclusion that you actually have brain damage....thus, you have no intelligence!

Anyway I hope you have a great day....next time do not be afraid to use your real forum name...do not be a coward...be an honest person...and stop being such a hipocrite...I mean you guys are actually saying that you purchase GTO's to drive at or less then the speed limit.

If you Hipocrites...think that a life can be lost by only driving a speeds of over 55 MPH...then you are hipocrites....you see....you can be driving at speeds 35MPH, yet under abnormal conditions...alcohol, drugs, anger, Cell phone..etc..and you can killer an innocent bystander....or driver....Can you guys get of your horse...and be real?

Saludos!


----------



## qonoximiento (Nov 10, 2004)

UrassisDragon said:


> I have this picture in my mind of an older woman...maybe yours or my Grandmmother who is driving in the right lane at 50 mph...she decides to pull over into the left hand lane. But as she pulls over into the left hand lane...here he comes from 100 ft behind her at 150 mph!!!


Urass,

The problem with your analogy...is that it was 2:00a.m....

Saludos!


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

qonoximiento said:


> Urass,
> 
> The problem with your analogy...is that it was 2:00a.m....
> 
> Saludos!


Oh...I'm sorry, then in your opinion older woman do not drive at 2:00am?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

I have to admit that this is some funny reading. :rofl:


----------

